# Black shirt Colour Picture with black outline



## schroble (Feb 12, 2008)

Hay

I´m using a Blazer Pro my problem is at the moment i´m printing cd covers on Black Shirts.
I m using Fast artist to Filter black that that is not so a Block.
When I wash the shirts the Black ink will fade away what can i do ? 
i dry 2 minutes on 190° and 3 minutes in the Infrarot band. 
My customers dont see this but im a screenprinter and I see this ... more problems are shirts like Marine oder Arsenic, you will see the difference ...
Or should i make a underbase on black to ?


sry for my bad english ....
im from Germany

Thank you

Alex


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

Alex,

I would love to see the file to give you better help. Also have you discussed this with Uwe (or his staff) at Groener? I would say that you might want to have some underbase under the outline if it is not 100% black as that is the best way to make the off black and it should wash better. Drop me an email at [email protected] with the file and I am more than happy to help.

P.S. Your english is very good. No need to apologize!

Sincerely,
Aaron Montgomery
U.S. Screen Print & Inkjet Technology


----------

